# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  new wardrobe and carpet. Which to install first?

## gilly75

We are getting a new wardrobe installed which will run the length of a wall with 4 mirror sliding doors. 
We are also having new carpet installed. 
The carpet people say its best to lay the carpet first, and the wardrobe people say its best to do the wardrobe first. 
So I am just after an unbiased opinion on this??

----------


## jimfish

Robe first otherwise the robe installer will probably have to cut the carpet to install bot track.

----------


## shanetorque

I'd say robe first too.  
The installer would definently not cut the carpet as it would have been stretched into the smooth edge in the room and then also in the cupboard , leaving a long loose edge inside and out. 
The cupboard installers just put the runner over the top which is a big hassle when changing the flooring but not the cupboard. 
I'd at least have the bottom runner in place prior to the carpet.

----------


## Ashore

Definitely Robe first, plus you don't want carper in the bottom of your robe

----------


## gilly75

> Definitely Robe first, plus you don't want carper in the bottom of your robe

  Thanks for the info guys.
Why wouldnt you want carpet in the bottom of the robe?

----------


## grantbudd

surely any good installer can lay the track over the carpet? I had 2 huge robes installed on uneven floors, out of square and with sloping ceilings and the guys did an amazing job. Nothing was level but this was onto timber flooring. 
In my current place all the robe tracks x 3 were on top of the carpet and these were 2 panel glass doors. The carpet was very thin old ugly stuff!  
As for having carpet at the bottom of your robe I would say it depends on what the carpet is going onto? I would rather carpet than concrete or yellow tongue flooring. It also gives you a nice soft surface for putting stuff onto. Maybe it would get dirty, but then if that were the case what would the rest of it look like?? Smell? Do you have really smelly feet? Carpet does hold smell so this could be the reason given its a small space with the doors closed 99% of the time. Keep a few off cuts and you can switch them over if this happens. 
I would guess that what is easier for the robe installer is harder for the carpet layer and the other way too so its up to you and when you have the trades lined up for their respective jobs. I would chat to your carpet layer and see if this effects the quote....  
I must admit it would look more professional if your carpet went to the track as it would tuck in and finish off the job rather than a plonked track. Maybe the screws from the track would effect the lay of the carpet over the years as the tension is not spread with screws. The tension is spread when using carpet gripper. If you have a track over the carpet this could effect the way the carpet moves over the years from walking and vacuuming it and you could see ripples or areas of weirdness coming from the screw fittings? Im talking years here but remember it is a very high traffic area. 
get the expensive underlay its worth it  :Redface: ) Also its thicker sometimes and the end job looks way better...especially around that wardrobe of yours  :Redface: )

----------


## CraigandKate

Surely you want whatever flooring to continue into the bottom of the robe, for that reason I would say carpet first and they can put the bottom rail of the robe on top of it. 
That is exactly what has been done in both bedrooms in my house. 
Craig

----------


## Micky013

We had robes installed on our carpet. Then this year I ripped out the carpet from the room and polished the pine underneath. 
I left the carpet inside the robe as it was clean and honestly i prefer having the carpet in there. Its a cream colour so it suits the pine floor and the robe colour. 
I much prefer it this way ... dont know why. 
Would have been a bi#ch to sand in there anyway..

----------


## goldie1

W/robe goes in first. Carpet is fitted up to the track on gripper with a separate piece put in 
the robe. Piece in the robe is usually laid in loose with no underlay or may be with a bit of glue to 
hold it. The wardrobe track should be fitted to a solid base i.e the floor

----------


## davegol

carpet layer is just being lazy. he doesn't want to have to put in two lots of gripper strips, and stretch two lots of carpet.
definitely do the wardrobe first.
then tell the carpet guy to lay the carpet in the room and the wardrobe separately.
if you do the carpet first, then you can never remove it without removing the wardrobe.

----------


## CraigandKate

> Surely you want whatever flooring to continue into the bottom of the robe, for that reason I would say carpet first and they can put the bottom rail of the robe on top of it. 
> That is exactly what has been done in both bedrooms in my house. 
> Craig

  
Sorry I take that back, my master bedroom is carpet first under the wardrobe and in the second bedroom the wardrobe has been put in first and the carpet layed around it. Inside the wardrobe there is carpet but no underlay (judging by the carpet height) it is not loose inside though. 
Here are pictures of them both,

----------


## gilly75

Thanks everyone for their comments.
We have decided to have the wardrobe installed first. 
One of the main reasons being so that if the carpet is loosely placed inside the wardrobe, we can easily have these inspection points moved to inside the wardrobe: 
I assume this is a termite inspection point?
I asked in my other thread but didnt get any replies: http://www.renovateforum.com/f203/te...boards-110120/

----------


## Micky013

I would say they are.

----------


## Ashore

I don't like carpet in the bottom of our wardrobes because the things you put in the bottom are usually shoes which can be dirty and will mark it quickly and boxes which I preffer to slide and easily stack, which is better on a flat stable surface . Its easier to clean a simple brush out rather than the need to get a vacuum in there . 
We have polished boards everywear but the bedrooms and in the bottom of the wardrobe I put floating flooring ( it wes being thrown out from a local shop which was changing its flooring

----------

